# How far can I clock AMDAthlon 4600+ x2



## Darkf0x (Oct 15, 2008)

Well just curious specs are;

ECS Geforce 7050M-M
AMD Athlon DualCore 4600+ 
3GB Corsair DDR2 Memory
Radeon HD 4650

My computer reaches around 40oC in Company of Heroes half way through a big game...

Thanks.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

I hit 2.8Ghz with my 4600+

Overclocking using the FSB which meant my RAM speed went to 900mhz too


----------



## Darkf0x (Oct 15, 2008)

Awesome!

Uhm whats FSB though ?

Ste.


----------



## dman61992 (Jan 4, 2009)

FSB x CPU Multiplier = CPU Speed


----------

